# .NET Grundkurs



## Schnick und Schnack (21 November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Gibts irgendwo im Bereich Süd-Deutschland / Schweiz ne möglichkeit nen Einsteigerkurs im Bereich (VB).NET zu besuchen?

Grüsse Anis


----------



## Jens_Ohm (21 November 2008)

pass mit Einsteigerkursen auf.  Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Kurs VB.Net besucht (VHS).
War aber nur VB, nix .net.
Wenn Du wert auf .Net legst, geht das über den Einstieg in VB hinaus.

Grüße Jens


----------



## HeizDuese (21 November 2008)

Microsoft hat eine ganze Reihe von sogenannten "Webcasts" zum Thema .net, C# und VB sowie SQL. Die kann man nach Anmeldung (Live / Hotmail-Account erforderlich) kostenlos herunterladen. Die sind für einen ersten "Einblick" eigentlich recht nützlich.

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/msdn/Webcasts/Finder/default.mspx

Hier ein Beispiel für -net und VB:  http://www.microsoft.com/germany/msdn/webcasts/library.aspx?id=1032386063


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (21 November 2008)

Werds mir abends mal ansehen. Danke


----------



## Flinn (22 November 2008)

//offtopic_on

Hallo Schnick und Schnack,
Cooles Logo, gefällt mir...

//offtopic_off


----------



## mst (22 November 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> //offtopic_on
> 
> Hallo Schnick und Schnack,
> Cooles Logo, gefällt mir...
> ...


 
Kommt ihr aus der gleichen Branche? :wink:


----------



## Fredo (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schnick und Schnack,

bei Galileo Computing gibt es einige Fachbücher zum kostenlosen Download.
Lohnt sich wirklich, da mal rein zu schauen.
Das Buch: Einstieg in Visual Basic 2008 ist für dich ideal.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

Gruß,
FREDO


----------

